
Why Bloomberg Is Doubling Down on Open Source - ddispaltro
http://www.techatbloomberg.com/blog/justin-erenkrantz-on-why-bloomberg-is-doubling-down-on-open-source-3/
======
IndianAstronaut
>At Bloomberg, the developers are the rock stars. So how do we support that?

Ugh. I work at a large financial institution that is now implementing more
open source. Those that are familiar with these tools are rockstars. Which
then places a lot of burden on their shoulders and they are often asked to
make decisions outside of their scope or expertise.

